# What is your recommendation for my first Arboreal tarantula



## mozkaynak (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I am expanding my collection (currently have only 2 Ts). I know what terrestrials I will get but I have very limited knowledge about arboreals. it seems like internet has more limited knowledge on arboreals. Anyway, I would like to buy an arboreal tarantula preferably with the following characteristics:

1. Docile
2. Black is NOT the dominant color (this is important)
3. NOT very expensive (I can give $30-45 for 2-3")
4. Caring is NOT too challenging (e.g. not too delicate, )
5. NOT very quick moving
6. medium or slow grow rate (this is important) 

Thank you very much for your advises in advance...


----------



## Xian (Dec 21, 2009)

mozkaynak said:


> Hello,
> I am expanding my collection (currently have only 2 Ts). I know what terrestrials I will get but I have very limited knowledge about arboreals. it seems like internet has more limited knowledge on arboreals. Anyway, I would like to buy an arboreal tarantula preferably with the following characteristics:
> 
> 1. Docile
> ...


I'm not a big arboreal fan, however, it will be nearly impossible to find an arboreal with all those characteristics. 
You will get better info from some of the other people here who are arboreal keepers.
The docile ones are usually the Avics, which are black.
The Avics are the ones that are the least expensive.
Most however are not extremely challenging to care for.
The Avics are probably the slowest.
And most arboreals have a pretty fast growth rate compared to terrestrials.
Again, I'm not a huge arboreal fan so this is just a rough outline, (my opinion).
If I'm off base here someone will correct me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

mozkaynak said:


> 5. NOT very quick moving
> 6. medium or slow grow rate (this is important)


I think you are going to have a problem finding an arboreal that fits these characteristics.  

Arboreal=Fast
Arboreal=Fast growing

With that said your best bet might be an a. avicularia.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

Xian said:


> The docile ones are usually the Avics, which are black.




huh?      :?


----------



## mike12348 (Dec 21, 2009)

Avicularia versicolor have a nice blue or somewhat red color.




Protectyaaaneck said:


> I think you are going to have a problem finding an arboreal that fits these characteristics.
> 
> Arboreal=Fast
> Arboreal=Fast growing
> ...


Very true. My versicolor has been growing pretty quick. Still Avics are a really great choice for an arboreal tarantula.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

Xian said:


> They said they didn't want a T with a base color of black.


Which avic's are black?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

mike12348 said:


> Avicularia versicolor have a nice blue or somewhat red color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 21, 2009)

Xian said:


> They said they didn't want a T with a base color of black.


He (like me) is trying to figure out where you got the idea that avics have a base color of black. 
@TC. My vote is a Avicularia Versicolor.


----------



## Xian (Dec 21, 2009)

Avicularia Man said:


> He (like me) is trying to figure out where you got the idea that avics have a base color of black.
> @TC. My vote is a Avicularia Versicolor.


many seem to have a black base color......
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=13939&c=15


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 21, 2009)

If you do decide to go with an avic, you have to keep an eye out for SADS and really make sure that the enclosure is very well insulated.


----------



## mozkaynak (Dec 21, 2009)

what does SADS mean?


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 21, 2009)

Sudden Arachnid Death Syndrome?


----------



## Stopdroproll (Dec 21, 2009)

violentblossom said:


> Sudden Arachnid Death Syndrome?


Avicularias susceptible to this as slings and can show high chance of death.


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 21, 2009)

SDR said:


> Avicularia


Close enough.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Dec 21, 2009)

violentblossom said:


> Close enough.


Happens to other Ts too so arachnid works, but happens a lot to Avics.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

Xian said:


> many seem to have a black base color......
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=13939&c=15



That's deep blue.

I'm going to refer back to this. 



Xian said:


> You will get better info from some of the other people here who are arboreal keepers.



How many avic's do you own Xian? 


I still don't see the black.


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 21, 2009)

SDR said:


> Happens to other Ts too so arachnid works, but happens a lot to Avics.


I know.  I've always feared that with mine, but I've been lucky thus far.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> If you do decide to go with an avic, you have to keep an eye out for SADS and really make sure that the enclosure is very well insulated.



VENTILATED, not insulated.


----------



## mozkaynak (Dec 21, 2009)

Another quick question,


PrimalTaunt said:


> If you do decide to go with an avic, you have to keep an eye out for SADS and really make sure that the enclosure is very well insulated.


What do you mean by well insulated? I mean tarantulas need air so the enclosure will have air holes, right?


----------



## codykrr (Dec 21, 2009)

you could get any of the Iridopelma...basically an avic but alot more colors...

or  Psalmopoeus cambridgei...while not so colorful..they are always a jewl.

but then even avics can be rather "flighty" if need be.  but thats basically what your limited too.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 21, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> VENTILATED, not insulated.


Lol.  Sorry.  It's late here and my typing is a bit sloppy at this point in the day.  You are indeed correct that I meant ventilated and not insulated.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 21, 2009)

also he ment to say "ventilated"  not insulated...:wall:


----------



## Xian (Dec 21, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's deep blue.
> 
> I'm going to refer back to this.
> 
> ...


I don't own any anymore, I've owned them in the past, like I said, not an arboreal fan. That being said, when I look at most Avics, I see black.

edit----11, by the way, is how many I have owned.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 21, 2009)

Cody, have you ever owned an iridopelma or psalmo?  They are flightier than avics for sure!


----------



## codykrr (Dec 21, 2009)

no not iridopelma..but psalmopoeus...i was meaning...i should have specified. i ment to say. that avics are the slowest but even they can be flighty if need be...sorry about that.

ro the OP:  maybe you should either try being a little less demanding in certain traits. 

most arboreal are fast moving, fast growers, and some have tempers..

other than that all i  can say is get a Avicularia versicolor, or Avicularia avicularia...


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 21, 2009)

Avicularia versicolor is your best bet imo
You can check out the Avicularia photos on here and find other species like A. minatrix. Look and see what YOU like.  But remember, prices will only go up from versicolor.  (although I have seen minatrix on here at good price)  Good luck, and enjoy whatever you get.  r


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 21, 2009)

TBH, I'd recommend _P. regalis_ as a beginner arboreal to anyone. They typically have good temperaments and their speed is very manageable.  They are, IME, much hardier than any _Avicularia_ spp. sling, and as adults, look more appealing than any _Avicularia_ spp.. If their growth rate is an issue, you could manipulate feeding frequency/amount and temperature. I've seen slings going for as low as $10 a pop recently.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't say I would reccomend a _P. regalis_. In his profile is says he only owns a _B. vagans _and a _G. pulchra_ I wouldn't even recommend a Psalm. My_ P. cambridgei_ is and evil speed demon. I'm a little surprised this hasn't been mentioned, but I would recommend a _A. minatrix_ from what I've heard they're pretty slow growing and they're base color is beautiful.


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

Ariel said:


> I can't say I would reccomend a _P. regalis_. In his profile is says he only owns a _B. vagans _and a _G. pulchra_ I wouldn't even recommend a Psalm. My_ P. cambridgei_ is and evil speed demon. I'm a little surprised this hasn't been mentioned, but I would recommend a _A. minatrix_ from what I've heard they're pretty slow growing and they're base color is beautiful.


I agree P.Regalis Is a good starter Pokie maybe. But as a first time arboreal. I wouldnt recommend it. Get an A.Versicolor one of the best looking t's around and there not to feisty.


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ariel said:


> I can't say I would reccomend a _P. regalis_. In his profile is says he only owns a _B. vagans _and a _G. pulchra_ I wouldn't even recommend a Psalm. My_ P. cambridgei_ is and evil speed demon. I'm a little surprised this hasn't been mentioned, but I would recommend a _A. minatrix_ from what I've heard they're pretty slow growing and they're base color is beautiful.


Why wouldn't you recommend _regalis_? I've never seen a threat display from any of my six. My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, on the other hand, is one of the most defensive Ts I own. I purchased an adult female _regalis_ as my first arboreal and first old worlder...it was nothing I couldn't handle. If the OP purchased a sling, he/she could adapt to the spider's speed as it grows.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend _regalis_? I've never seen a threat display from any of my six. My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, on the other hand, is one of the most defensive Ts I own. I purchased an adult female _regalis_ as my first arboreal and first old worlder...it was nothing I couldn't handle. If the OP purchased a sling, he/she could adapt to the spider's speed as it grows.


My _P. regalis_ was my 3rd arboreal and my second OW and I wasn't nearly ready for the speed, I'll admit, I've never got a threat from mine either, but mine is a sling, and during rehousing I nearly lost it cause it shot up the wall before I could blink! not to mention it doesn't fit most of the criteria:

1. Docile
5. NOT very quick moving
6. medium or slow grow rate (this is important) 

not to mention while its base color is not black, its primarily grey and white. I am not bashing this species, my _P. regalis_ is one of my absolute favorite Ts and I would reccomend one in a heart beat to someone who's had a little more experiance and is looking for a species that follows the cirteria I would put a _regalis_ under, but in this situation, it is not what I reccomend.


----------



## DreadLobster (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend _regalis_? I've never seen a threat display from any of my six. My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, on the other hand, is one of the most defensive Ts I own. I purchased an adult female _regalis_ as my first arboreal and first old worlder...it was nothing I couldn't handle. If the OP purchased a sling, he/she could adapt to the spider's speed as it grows.


I jumped right in to arboreals and started with a P. regalis, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend that to everyone. They're venom is apparently nothing to mess around with, and my female, while far from being my meanest T, will pull a straw out of my hand, quite literally. She's not very friendly. 

Avics are probably going to be the best bet. You're not going to find a "slow" arboreal, but avics will probably be the most docile, predictable, and all around mellow. At least mine are, comparatively. 

There's a huge variety of colors too. A. avics are the cheapest, but they are mostly dark (maybe not black, but not far off...).

As far as growth rate, if you don't feed them as much, they probably won't grow as fast. I would say mine were about medium as far as growth. No where near as slow as a rosea, no where near as fast as an LP. 

Look into all the different kinds of Avicularia. I'd recommend A. versicolor, but then again, they're the only avics I've owned.


----------



## unprofessional (Dec 21, 2009)

Since you're looking to buy one at 2-3", I think Avic avic would be perfect.  I use mine for education with my students, and they're good eaters, but certainly not a hyper T.  Personally I find them a little boring, but they definitely have their benefits, and are a great starter T.  One thing I like is that they really pop with a nice enclosure design, and their good temperment makes maintaining the terrarium very relaxing.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 21, 2009)

I love Avics.  I'm doing some traveling and not keeping anything but a couple of scorps right now.  But when my work on the road is done, the first tarantula I am going to restart with is an avic. If you have any reservations with pokies, get an avic.   They are known for not biting.  They have mild venom if they ever actually did.  Versicolors are really nice.  Those blue slings make tarantulas cool even for people who generally don't like them.  Maybe I just need to bond with a pokie,... but I would get an avic.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> TBH, I'd recommend _P. regalis_ as a beginner arboreal to anyone. They typically have good temperaments and their speed is very manageable.  They are, IME, much hardier than any _Avicularia_ spp. sling, and as adults, look more appealing than any _Avicularia_ spp.. If their growth rate is an issue, you could manipulate feeding frequency/amount and temperature. I've seen slings going for as low as $10 a pop recently.


----------



## JC (Dec 21, 2009)

1) Spiders of the genus Pocilotheria and Psalmopoeus are *not* considered spiders beginner spiders. 

2) There are no slow moving arboreal spiders. 

3) The only arboreal genus with fast growing spiders is Poecilotheria, in which females can mature in 1.5 years and males can mature under in under 1 year. Arboreal baboons also may match their growth rate 

The genus that best fits your requirements is Avicularia. They usually are well tempered and tolerate handling. Females can take up to 3 years to mature if not powerfed and kept at normal temperatures.

I recommend A.metallica. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JcKziqR_wHE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JcKziqR_wHE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moltar (Dec 21, 2009)

These guys have covered a lot already but I feel like chiming in anyway (i'm bored) soooo here goes:

I think your best bet is a juvenile A. avicularia or A. metallica. Here's why.

1. Docile: Avicularia are definitely docile. Bites from this species are practically unheard of (But never entirely impossible)

2. Black is NOT the dominant color (this is important): Although at first glace A. avics do look black, they are in fact full of irridescent greens and blues with some red trim. In proper light they're quite stunning, especially when freshly molted.

3. NOT very expensive (I can give $30-45 for 2-3") $30 should get you a nice 2"-3" specimen. There aren't a lot of arboreals that will come this cheap. (You often see terrestrials like L. parahybana or B. smithi this cheap because they have thousands of eggs. Arboreals usually have more like 100-200)

4. Caring is NOT too challenging (e.g. not too delicate, ) Avic spiderlings can be tricky sometimes but a larger specimen is hardy enough. You need to keep them ventilated and somewhat humid but they're not very susceptible to "SADS" after about 1" or so.

5. NOT very quick moving: ALL arboreals are quick moving, period. Avics aren't as flighty as some species though. As arboreals go they're fairly predictable and slow but, when spooked they're still capable of moving faster than you can see. I mean that literally.

6. medium or slow grow rate (this is important): As above, all arboreals are fairly fast growing. They need a faster metabolism to sustain the higher levels of activity an arboreal lifestyle requires. They simply move around more. AFAIK there are no arboreals who grow very slowly or live beyond about 12-15 years.

In lieu of an Avic, a P. regalis would be ok. They're feistier and flightier than an Avic but still on the tame side as OW arboreals go. You won't find anything but a small spiderling for $30 though. If you get an A. avicularia you won't be disappointed. These T's are gentle, active and have tons of "kittenish" personality. I love 'em.


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 21, 2009)

mozkaynak said:


> Hello,
> I am expanding my collection (currently have only 2 Ts). I know what terrestrials I will get but I have very limited knowledge about arboreals. it seems like internet has more limited knowledge on arboreals. Anyway, I would like to buy an arboreal tarantula preferably with the following characteristics:
> 
> 1. Docile *Most avics are, But they are known to shoot poo*
> ...


I also have a avic avic, but my versi is much nicer looking, better feeder and more active. Nothing wrong with a avic, but they are mainly black with just pink toes


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ariel said:


> My _P. regalis_ was my 3rd arboreal and my second OW and I wasn't nearly ready for the speed, I'll admit, I've never got a threat from mine either, but mine is a sling, and during rehousing I nearly lost it cause it shot up the wall before I could blink! not to mention it doesn't fit most of the criteria:
> 
> 1. Docile
> 5. NOT very quick moving
> ...


If you've never seen any threat displays, then how is it not classifiable as docile? As I've said, the speed is manageable, especially if you buy a smaller spider. I'll reiterate: if their growth rate is an issue, you can manipulate feeding frequency/amount and temperature. One of my _regalis_ mature females took more than three years to mature, and she was fed LOTS very frequently. As for the base color, _Poecilotheria_ spp. are FAR from jet black. In fact, they're some of the most beautiful tarantulas on the market.


paul fleming said:


>





JC said:


> 1) Spiders of the genus Pocilotheria and Psalmopoeus are *not* considered spiders beginner spiders.
> 
> 2) There are no slow moving arboreal spiders.
> 
> ...


I'll reiterate (for the third time): if their growth rate is an issue, you can manipulate feeding frequency/amount and temperature. One of my _regalis_ mature females took more than three years to mature, and she was fed LOTS very frequently. 

The speed and temperaments of _Poecilotheria_ spp. are WAY overrated IMO, and it's a shame many hobbyists are too scared to ever attempt to own one.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> The speed and temperaments of _Poecilotheria_ spp. are WAY overrated IMO, and it's a shame many hobbyists are too scared to ever attempt to own one.


It's not that I am scared.  It's that my house looks like a hobby lobby blew up inside of it.  On top of that, it is not completely sealed.  Avics can be jumpy, but I don't think it would ever be too hard to corral.  An on the run pokie in this rented house wouldn't be fun.  I can take a bite.  I'm not worried about that.  It's the running and hiding that I "fear".


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> If you've never seen any threat displays, then how is it not classifiable as docile? As I've said, the speed is manageable, especially if you buy a smaller spider. I'll reiterate: if their growth rate is an issue, you can manipulate feeding frequency/amount and temperature. One of my _regalis_ mature females took more than three years to mature, and she was fed LOTS very frequently. As for the base color, _Poecilotheria_ spp. are FAR from jet black. In fact, they're some of the most beautiful tarantulas on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The speed and Temperament of Poecilotheria are Overrated? Say that to Rob who was just Bit by a Ornata.... And he has been keeping t's for years.


----------



## JimM (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> TBH, I'd recommend _P. regalis_ as a beginner arboreal to anyone.


Someone comfortable around such animals yes..."anyone"???
Hardly. The Pokies as a genus are NOT for everyone, and recommending any such species to a beginner without knowing exactly what 
that person is comfortable dealing with is irresponsible at best.

Rather than typing a tome of a post trying to explain this to you, see this thread.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=168286&highlight=newb


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> The speed and temperaments of _Poecilotheria_ spp. are WAY overrated IMO, and it's a shame many hobbyists are too scared to ever attempt to own one.


It's not that people are worried about the speed or temperament of Pokies.  They're perfectly manageable (if you know what you're doing) and are rarely defensive.  The problem is that their venom is so severe that a simple slip-up has the potential to be devastating.  Even if they were as docile as an Avic or as slow as a Brachy, some people would still be hesitant to get them simply due to their potent venom.  The combination of great speed and potent venom creates a powerful package that should not be thrust upon newbies as an introduction into the world of arboreals.  I firmly believe that many first-time owners can do fine with a Pokie, but that's a decision for them to make.  Telling a nervous and naive newbie that a Pokie will be fine is just asking for trouble.  



JC said:


> 3) The only arboreal genus with fast growing spiders is Poecilotheria, in which females can mature in 1.5 years and males can mature under in under 1 year. Arboreal baboons also may match their growth rate


I disagree.  I don't know any arboreals that I wouldn't consider fast growers.  Of the arboreals, I also believe that H. macs are some of the slowest growing.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 22, 2009)

My AF regalis can move at warp speed when she wants to and although she is not as nasty as my other Pokies.......I bite from her would no doubt give me a very bad day.
If you feel comfortable with one ,get it.
All I was saying was Pokies,maybe with the exception of P.metallica,are not normally classed as beginner spiders.
Good luck if you get it,you are bound to enjoy it big time anyway 
Paul


----------



## Moltar (Dec 22, 2009)

Although they are generally pretty calm (for an OW) P. regalis do have a crazy streak that can really surprise you. Once a dubia got underneath a clump of dirt/web and startled my adult fem regalis. She thought something much bigger than a roach was in there with her and she went _insane_. This girl was hissing, slapping the ground, striking, circling, striking again... this went on for several seconds (an eternity in spider time) and with motion so fast I could barely follow it. If that had been my hand she was attacking instead of a clump of inexplicably mobile dirt I would have had a *Bad. Day.*

So yeah, they're pretty chill in general but the potential is there and with venom like a pokies you do NOT want to get tagged.

Don't let that scare you though, lol. I just wanted to voice that counterpoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 22, 2009)

TarantulaFanBoy said:


> The speed and Temperament of Poecilotheria are Overrated? Say that to Rob who was just Bit by a Ornata.... And he has been keeping t's for years.


Considering how many pokies Robc has, a bite is much more likely. However, other keepers have kept more pokies for longer amounts of time than Robc and have avoided bites.


----------



## Robineng (Dec 23, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Considering how many pokies Robc has, a bite is much more likely. However, other keepers have kept more pokies for longer amounts of time than Robc and have avoided bites.


That guy know hows to handle the pokies though. Someone who is new and just about to get their first arboreal will in many cases not have a single clue about how to handle a non-cooperative Poecilotheria.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 23, 2009)

You don't hold non-cooperative tarantulas...


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

You don't hold pokies either.....unless you fancy a trip to the ER of course


----------



## Ariel (Dec 23, 2009)

maybe not, but what happens when the pokie decides to freak?  Rob wasn't holding the ornata when he got bit. That could happen to ANYONE.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

Ariel said:


> maybe not, but what happens when the pokie decides to freak?  Rob wasn't holding the ornata when he got bit. That could happen to ANYONE.


I WAS replying to this in an earlier post
"You don't hold non-cooperative tarantulas... "
Paul


----------



## Ariel (Dec 23, 2009)

paul fleming said:


> I WAS replying to this in an earlier post
> "You don't hold non-cooperative tarantulas... "
> Paul


I wasn't reffering to just your post, but the earlier ones as well.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

Pokies are not beginner (arborreal) spiders....no OW is in my opinion.
That sounds better ;P


----------



## JC (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is a nice and easy way of judging whether or not the animal in question is suitable for a novice. 

Would you allow your ten year old son/daughter keep it as their first arboreal?


----------



## Ariel (Dec 23, 2009)

paul fleming said:


> Pokies are not beginner (arborreal) spiders....no OW is in my opinion.
> That sounds better ;P


much. and I COMPLETELY agree.  my third T and second arboreal was an OW (_C. shioedtei_) and she was a doll, but I know had it been my unruly _P. regalis_, I would have reeeaally regreted it.


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 23, 2009)

*Cambridgei are QUICK......*

So is my Irminia "Lightning".....You just gave me the name, thanks!

Man - she's Grumpy!

Get a A. Fasciculata! {perhaps Iridopelma, I don't see that though}

- Jason


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 23, 2009)

paul fleming said:


> You don't hold pokies either.....unless you fancy a trip to the ER of course


That's surprising, coming from you, spit. 


Ariel said:


> maybe not, but what happens when the pokie decides to freak?  Rob wasn't holding the ornata when he got bit. That could happen to ANYONE.


Any tarantula could bite anyone at any time if you're not careful enough.


----------



## JC (Dec 23, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Any tarantula could bite anyone at any time if you're not careful enough.



The question is, which spider can you afford to take a bite from?


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 23, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Any tarantula could bite anyone at any time if you're not careful enough.


Yes, but the vast majority of tarantula bites won't lead to an ER trip and a month of severe pain and muscle cramping.  That is why 'most' people shouldn't start out with pokies.  There is no margin for error.  If a Psalmo bites you (IMO a more defensive and faster genus than Pokie) it'll be painful, but not turn you into an old man, ruin the next two weeks, make it hurt to breathe painful.  It has nothing to do with their speed, temperament, or likelihood of a bite.  It has everything to do with the fact that a small mistake can lead to severe consequences.  With other species those consequences aren't nearly so dire.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> That's surprising, coming from you, spit.
> 
> Any tarantula could bite anyone at any time if you're not careful enough.


If you check the pic of the pokie handling.....I was not handling as such.......it got out of it's enclosure and I coaxed it onto my wrist......a bit different my friend 
Either that or it could have run riot around the house.
Paul


----------



## mozkaynak (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,
First of all thank you very much for all your valuable input to this discussion.
the discussion shifted its focus time to time but all the stuff I read here was very instructive. 

Well, I decided to buy a Avic. I am not sure about the exact species yet but I will decide soon.

Now it is time to know more about their enclosures...


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

mozkaynak said:


> Hi all,
> First of all thank you very much for all your valuable input to this discussion.
> the discussion shifted its focus time to time but all the stuff I read here was very instructive.
> 
> ...


Good on you 
Pokie next after a bit of time with that me thinks and then you will be ready for almost anything.
Paul


----------

